# News & Current Events > Economy & Markets >  Wall St. Unspun with Peter Schiff, Wednesday 8pm EST

## eric_cartman

link to the show to listen live

http://centova7.serverhostingcenter....1/playlist.pls

link to archive of old shows

http://www.europac.net/radioshow_archives.asp

----------


## constitutional

Thanks for the heads up! 

For some folks, the stream will not work on the site. You can open windows media player, click file, open url and paste: http://amerilisten.com/special/europ...un_live_cn.m3u



```
http://amerilisten.com/special/europac/wallstreetunspun_live_cn.m3u
```

----------


## ItsTime

> For some folks, the stream will not work on the site. You can open windows media player, click file, open url and paste: http://amerilisten.com/special/europ...un_live_cn.m3u


Thanks when I clicked the play button on the website I had to download a plugin. Didnt work on Firefox but works on IE.

----------


## Crowish

thanks

----------


## MRoCkEd

> Thanks for the heads up! 
> 
> For some folks, the stream will not work on the site. You can open windows media player, click file, open url and paste: http://amerilisten.com/special/europ...un_live_cn.m3u


thx

----------


## ArrestPoliticians

I called to ask him "if the quadrillion dollar derivatives market collapses, how can we possibly expect hyperinflation unless they actually print over one quadrillion dollars?"

----------


## constitutional

> I called to ask him "if the quadrillion dollar derivatives market collapses, how can we possibly expect hyperinflation unless they actually print over one quadrillion dollars?"


I thought the Feds could utilize computers and add in bunch of zeroes. So it's virtual money.

----------


## ArrestPoliticians

> I thought the Feds could utilize computers and add in bunch of zeroes. So it's virtual money.


Right, I mean figuratively print it. So far they've printed like 5 trillion.

----------


## polomertz

It's about that time again.

----------


## eric_cartman

edit:  got it to work

----------


## eric_cartman

if anyone is having trouble getting it to work... what i do is right click on the play button... go save target as... then open it with winamp. 

http://amerilisten.com/special/europ...un_live_cn.m3u

----------


## eric_cartman

hummm... doesn't seem to be working too well so far

----------


## eric_cartman

booooooooo.... no peter schiff

oh well

----------


## danberkeley

the music ended... nope. started again.

EDIT: intro is on now!

----------


## constitutional

No Peter Schiff. Dang it.

----------


## danberkeley

no peter schiff. only guys from the LA office!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## polomertz

Working for me.  Peter is out tonight though.

----------


## Texan4Life

working good for me

----------


## ItsTime

booo no Peter...

----------


## ArrestPoliticians

No Peter Schiff, but the replacements are very good and give a different angle to things. I like it.

----------


## ItsTime

> No Peter Schiff, but the replacements are very good and give a different angle to things. I like it.


agreed.

----------


## Texan4Life

> No Peter Schiff, but the replacements are very good and give a different angle to things. I like it.


+1 

at first I was like who are the two douches??

lol

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Right, I mean figuratively print it. So far they've printed like 5 trillion.


From what point until now?

Have you broken out the money printed?

be nice to have some FACTS & FIGURES to forward to the  American world.

thanx!

----------


## Mitt Romneys sideburns

I like every once in a while hearing some alternate voices.  But only every once in a while.  

He was greatest I think 2 weeks ago right after the bailout.  He was totally flipping out for the entire hour.

----------


## Unspun

Yeah, I like these guys.  They have some interesting things to say.  Gotta love Peter, but I don't understand why anyone would boo these guys.  They make a whole lot of sense and are well spoken.

----------


## ArrestPoliticians

> From what point until now?
> 
> Have you broken out the money printed?
> 
> be nice to have some FACTS & FIGURES to forward to the  American world.
> 
> thanx!


Well, 3 weeks ago banks borrowed 437 Billion dollars PER DAY from the FED. http://www.reuters.com/article/newsO...49F97920081017

Thats over 3 Trillion

Then add on the 850 Billion Bailout.

Then remember during the bailout discussions they printed like 900 billion.

It has to be a MINIMUM of 5 Trillion since this credit crunch started alone.

----------


## smsnead2

Is anyone able to pick up the broadcast this week?  I can't get a feed.

----------


## No1ButPaul08

> Is anyone able to pick up the broadcast this week?  I can't get a feed.


I can't either.

----------


## Mitt Romneys sideburns

Maybe Hank took him out with one of those bazookas

----------


## RSLudlum

finally got it streaming, only 10 minutes left

----------


## muh_roads

In case anybody missed it because of those technical difficulties...

http://www.europac.net/media/PeterSchiff_10-29-2008.mp3

----------


## lodge939

WOW, he got an all expenses paid, red carpet treatment holiday to speak in Saudi Arabia.  He said he expects a lot of major players and sovereign wealth fund managers to be there.

Imagine if he convinces them to de-peg from the dollar.

They invited him after seeing him on youtube, lol.  Dude could be the next Nathan Rothschild

----------


## Mitt Romneys sideburns

> WOW, he got an all expenses paid, red carpet treatment holiday to speak in Saudi Arabia.  He said he expects a lot of major players and sovereign wealth fund managers to be there.


A lot of horror movies start off this way.  I suspect when he gets there, they will read him the will of his recently deceased uncle who left him a mansion which he gets on the condition that he survives for one night.

----------


## muh_roads

> WOW, he got an all expenses paid, red carpet treatment holiday to speak in Saudi Arabia.  He said he expects a lot of major players and sovereign wealth fund managers to be there.
> 
> Imagine if he convinces them to de-peg from the dollar.
> 
> They invited him after seeing him on youtube, lol.  Dude could be the next Nathan Rothschild


I would watch my back if I was Peter.  He's treading on territory that could get him murdered by TPTB.

----------


## ShannonOBrien

> I would watch my back if I was Peter.  He's treading on territory that could get him murdered by TPTB.


What's TPTB?

----------


## Danke

> What's TPTB?


Josh and Bryan.

----------


## Chase

> I would watch my back if I was Peter.  He's treading on territory that could get him murdered by TPTB.


His father is Irwin Schiff, so you have to believe he has a healthy distrust of government.

----------


## muh_roads

> What's TPTB?


TPTB = "The Powers That Be."

----------


## american.swan

> WOW, he got an all expenses paid, red carpet treatment holiday to speak in Saudi Arabia.  He said he expects a lot of major players and sovereign wealth fund managers to be there.
> 
> Imagine if he convinces them to de-peg from the dollar.
> 
> They invited him after seeing him on youtube, lol.  Dude could be the next Nathan Rothschild


Where did you hear that?  I'd love to hear it and how the trip turned out.

----------


## lodge939

> Where did you hear that?  I'd love to hear it and how the trip turned out.


He said it on this radio show this week.  The trip is coming up.

----------


## constitutional

The Official Thread - Bump.

----------


## constitutional

He says we are going to have inflationary depression, wouldn't it be a good idea to buy a house now and pay it off with inflation?

----------


## MRoCkEd

the caller is trying to convince peter to run in 2012 lol
peter says he wants someone more politically viable to do it and he would like to have a role in the campaign

----------


## Allen72289

> He says we are going to have inflationary depression, wouldn't it be a good idea to buy a house now and pay it off with inflation?


No.

More houses built than their is demand


Possible foreclosure risk due to loss of job

investing wisely will give you many times the real market value of the house

paying off debt with inflation is great for our debtors though, not good for their currency.. Especially since we have no industrial manufacturers exporting to pay off our national debt. What little purchasing power we have should go into investing in business..




'

----------


## danberkeley

> He says we are going to have inflationary depression, wouldn't it be a good idea to buy a house now and pay it off with inflation?


Sure. But you need to make sure you have an asset you can sell for dollars when the inflationary depression happens. Becuase if you buy a house for $200,000 and the dollar collapse, you still owe $200,000.

----------


## No1ButPaul08

bump

----------


## No1ButPaul08

bump...should start any second

----------


## MRoCkEd

starting now

----------


## theoakman

> Sure. But you need to make sure you have an asset you can sell for dollars when the inflationary depression happens. Becuase if you buy a house for $200,000 and the dollar collapse, you still owe $200,000.


if the dollar collapses, you could grow a few tomatoes in your yard and sell them to pay off your mortgage.

----------


## danberkeley

> if the dollar collapses, you could grow a few tomatoes in your yard and sell them to pay off your mortgage.


Yes. That is exactly my point.

----------


## Shinerxx

> if the dollar collapses, you could grow a few tomatoes in your yard and sell them to pay off your mortgage.


My worry would be that I might need to eat those tomatoes.

----------


## theoakman

> My worry would be that I might need to eat those tomatoes.


Production before consumption.  Learn it.  Live it.

----------


## MRoCkEd

is it on now?

----------


## danberkeley

> is it on now?


5pm pacific

----------


## smsnead2

Ha!  Schiff just dropped the word "bull$#@!" on his radio show in talking about recognizing the tech bubble.

----------


## RSLudlum

> Ha!  Schiff just dropped the word "bull$#@!" on his radio show in talking about recognizing the tech bubble.


huh, huh, huh,,,,he just said BULL$#@!

----------


## eric_cartman

good show.  sounds like his stocks are starting to recover

----------


## No1ButPaul08

bump

----------


## eric_cartman

should start soon

----------


## danberkeley

he brought up "Peter Schiff Analogies" yaaaaaaaaaay!

----------


## eric_cartman

> he brought up "Peter Schiff Analogies" yaaaaaaaaaay!


i take it you were the one who made the video? 

congrats.  you made a great vid.

----------


## danberkeley

> i take it you were the one who made the video? 
> 
> congrats.  you made a great vid.


noes! he did: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=170623

----------


## eric_cartman

> noes! he did: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=170623


ya, knew it was someone on the forums

----------


## Mitt Romneys sideburns

I never manage to catch his show live.  Ill listen to it this weekend.

I am almost finished with all of the 07 archive.  Been working my way backwards quarter by quarter.

----------


## danberkeley

> I never manage to catch his show live.  Ill listen to it this weekend.
> 
> I am almost finished with all of the 07 archive.  Been working my way backwards quarter by quarter.


The farthest back I went was september 06. It woudl have been nice to know about him years ago.

----------


## No1ButPaul08

> he brought up "Peter Schiff Analogies" yaaaaaaaaaay!


that was great

----------


## eric_cartman

it's that time again

----------


## american.swan

> if anyone is having trouble getting it to work... what i do is right click on the play button... go save target as... then open it with winamp. 
> 
> http://amerilisten.com/special/europ...un_live_cn.m3u


I click the above link....in Firefox on UBUNTU automatically calls the Mplayer plugin and it starts playing music immediately.

----------


## RSLudlum

he might not be on tonight since he's on Kudlow right now.

----------


## eric_cartman

> he might not be on tonight since he's on Kudlow right now.


it would be funny if he came on his show at the same time he was on TV.  then we'd know the jig is up...

----------


## eric_cartman

cool... it's his brother.

----------


## danberkeley

> cool... it's his brother.


I met his brother earlier in the year. I didnt know he was his brother, then I looked at his placard on the table.

----------


## RSLudlum

What does his brother do??  I heard Luskin say something about Peter's brother on Kudlow to the effect of 'Don't speak bad of peter or his brother will have your head'  What did that mean??

----------


## eric_cartman

> I met his brother earlier in the year. I didnt know he was his brother, then I looked at his placard on the table.


i wonder what it was like to grow up in the household of Irwin Schiff... probably pretty interesting

----------


## RSLudlum

> What does his brother do??  I heard Luskin say something about Peter's brother on Kudlow to the effect of 'Don't speak bad of peter or his brother will have your head'  What did that mean??



ok, I found a brief bio on Andrew Schiff 




> from: http://www.europac.net/management.asp
> 
> *Andrew Schiff* 
> 
> Investment Consultant, Director of Communications
> A veteran media and marketing consultant in the financial services industry, Mr. Schiff serves as an integral component of the communications and media effort at Euro Pacific Capital. Working closely with Peter Schiff for more than five years, Andrew has helped develop, refine and target Euro Pacific strategic communications for media and clientele and has been instrumental in raising the firm's public profile. As a result he has gained unique understanding of the firm's economic outlook and investment strategy.
> 
> In his prior career, Andrew had consulted with many multi-billion dollar asset management firms in the development and execution of media strategy and communications. A holder of Series 7 and 63 licenses, Andrew has recently joined the firm full time in the New York City offices, where, in addition to his marketing duties, he will be working directly with clients.

----------


## raystone

> i wonder what it was like to grow up in the household of Irwin Schiff... probably pretty interesting



They all must have raised to be incredibly strong and independent, still taking on the world with a dad in prison.

----------


## american.swan

live now

----------


## eric_cartman

1 hour still the show starts

----------


## bojo68

> They all must have raised to be incredibly strong and independent, still taking on the world with a dad in prison.


I've met Irwin Schiff, and he's no holds barred, funny, and intense. Good guy, I liked him.

----------


## No1ButPaul08

bump

----------


## No1ButPaul08

he's on a roll right now

----------


## Shinerxx

Awesome show.

Amazing.  Amazing.

----------


## No1ButPaul08

This might be his best show that I've heard.  Keysenian textbooks to the trash.

----------


## Mitt Romneys sideburns

> This might be his best show that I've heard.  Keysenian textbooks to the trash.


I just draw pictures of helicopters on mine

----------


## No1ButPaul08

"The whole country is going to be one giant Post Office"

----------


## DFF

Tube! Tube! Tube!  :d

----------


## shocker315

Schiff is fired up!!!  Starting to curse..hahah

Says Fed is scared $#@!less by ARM resets...says people have wasted their savings on buying worthless $#@!!!

----------


## Mitt Romneys sideburns

> Schiff is fired up!!!  Starting to curse..hahah
> 
> Says Fed is scared $#@!less by ARM resets...says people have wasted their savings on buying worthless $#@!!!


but I NEED a plasma screen in my bathroom.

----------


## RSLudlum

> Schiff is fired up!!!  Starting to curse..hahah
> 
> Says Fed is scared $#@!less by ARM resets...says people have wasted their savings on buying worthless $#@!!!


I was just getting ready to post the same quote "The Fed is scared $#@!less!!!".  I got a huge laugh outta that one.

----------


## Arklatex

best radio show ever.

----------


## shocker315

Schiff is great...but the tech people who run his broadcast must be morons. Every show he's always yelling at them, and that he has no clue what's going on with the broadcast.  " I am I on the air?, Who's calling me?, Where are all the callers?"  Kinda funny.

----------


## RSLudlum

> Schiff is great...but the tech people who run his broadcast must me morons. Every show he's always yelling at them, and that he has no clue what's going on with the broadcast.  " I am I on the air?, Who's calling me?, Where are all the callers?"  Kinda funny.


DIY isn't pretty sometimes???

----------


## Sandra

What exactly are alt-A's? I didn't hear him mention them but how to they work?

----------


## jpwilhelm

Damn, I missed it. It always takes them like 2 days to get the podcast up too.
Does anyone know if it is posted anywhere else after the show?

----------


## shocker315

An Alt-A mortgage, short for Alternative A-paper, is a type of U.S. mortgage that, for various reasons, is considered riskier than A-paper, or "prime", and less risky than "subprime," the riskiest category. Alt-A interest rates, which are determined by credit risk, therefore tend to be between those of prime and subprime home loans.

Many of these are adjustable rate mortgages. The issue is... many of these loans are scheduled to have their interest rate adjust upward to much higher rates in the coming months/years just as home values are plummeting...which will inevitably lead to another wave for foreclosures.

----------


## danberkeley

> but I NEED a plasma screen in my bathroom.


I want my bathroom mirror to be a plasma screen.

----------


## RSLudlum

> Damn, I missed it. It always takes them like 2 days to get the podcast up too.
> Does anyone know if it is posted anywhere else after the show?


Keep an eye out on YouTube, some users upload the shows.

----------


## Chase

> Damn, I missed it. It always takes them like 2 days to get the podcast up too.
> Does anyone know if it is posted anywhere else after the show?


I usually record the show in case I have a connection problem on my laptop. You are in luck my friend 

http://72.14.182.179/wsu121708.mp3

----------


## RSLudlum

> I usually record the show in case I have a connection problem on my laptop. You are in luck my friend 
> 
> http://72.14.182.179/wsu121708.mp3


Woot Woot!!  Thanks...I missed the first half of the show.

----------


## tsopranos

> I usually record the show in case I have a connection problem on my laptop. You are in luck my friend 
> 
> http://72.14.182.179/wsu121708.mp3


Awesome, what did you use to record?  TotalRecorder seems to work well.

----------


## No1ButPaul08

15 minutes

----------


## eric_cartman

> 15 minutes


thanks for the bump...

show starting now!

----------


## No1ButPaul08

that bathroom analogy was spot on

----------


## RSLudlum

> that bathroom analogy was spot on


I missed it.  What was the analogy?

----------


## No1ButPaul08

> I missed it.  What was the analogy?


He compared the Obama stimulus to an individual deeply in debt stimulating his finances by remodeling his bathroom

----------


## eric_cartman

so i guess from what peter schiff is saying... that if the Fed starts buying bonds to stop the bond bubble from popping... then yields will not rise... in which case, shorting bonds wont do anyone any good

----------


## constitutional

Peter Schiff made a statement about how people are encouraging him to run for a senate seat. He just says his does not have any intention but said he doesn't discourage people from setting up a grassroots for him.

Few people here will take this small statement by Peter Schiff to heart and become crazy.

----------


## smsnead2

Did anyone catch that last analogy?  Something about school and the world cheating off of the dumbest kid in the class, the U.S...

----------


## eric_cartman

> Did anyone catch that last analogy?  Something about school and the world cheating off of the dumbest kid in the class, the U.S...


ya... that was a good one.  funny stuff

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

We rank 17th in graduating Engineers...
We've all experienced first hand among the 100+ million plus voters Ignorance/Stupidity...
We experience the Government's "Dumb Down America" programs...
We've listen to even Comedians, creating satire on the Moron Masses in this country...

and, of course, the Classic: Presidential GOP candidate John McCain and his South Carolina debate, who's infinite wisdom and intellect, gave the response of the year on Ron Paul's question, only Second to Miss Teen South Carolina's  Delusional Quaalude Blabber!

Schiff  has great analogies!

----------


## ArchPaul

> so i guess from what peter schiff is saying... that if the Fed starts buying bonds to stop the bond bubble from popping... then yields will not rise... in which case, shorting bonds wont do anyone any good


Where is the fed going to get the money to buy the bonds?

----------


## Thrashertm

can someone post the audio please?

Thanks!

----------


## eric_cartman

> Where is the fed going to get the money to buy the bonds?


they are just going to print it... which means it will be pure inflation... but if the Fed is the only buyer, they can keep treasury rates at whatever they want... in which case, shorting the bonds doesn't do any good because the Fed will not let the rates rise

----------


## eric_cartman

> can someone post the audio please?
> 
> Thanks!


probably wont be up until tomorrow

----------


## icon124

> they are just going to print it... which means it will be pure inflation... but if the Fed is the only buyer, they can keep treasury rates at whatever they want... in which case, shorting the bonds doesn't do any good because the Fed will not let the rates rise


That's exactly what I've been saying to the bond shorters all along.  They simply will not let the bond market implode.  So, really I don't see any point in shorting bonds...maybe if this were trully a free market it would be ideal to short bonds, but you have to take into account the political side too.

----------


## eric_cartman

> That's exactly what I've been saying to the bond shorters all along.  They simply will not let the bond market implode.  So, really I don't see any point in shorting bonds...maybe if this were trully a free market it would be ideal to short bonds, but you have to take into account the political side too.


the other possibility is that rates go up for a while, until it gets out of control and the fed steps in after rates have already moved up a bit

----------


## raiha

He's losing his voice. How depressing...a Peter Schiff with laryngitis..especially in Saudi Arabia.

You bet TPTB won't be happy him talking to the Saudis.

----------


## RonPaulwillWin

,,,

----------


## ArchPaul

> they are just going to print it... which means it will be pure inflation... but if the Fed is the only buyer, they can keep treasury rates at whatever they want... in which case, shorting the bonds doesn't do any good because the Fed will not let the rates rise


Exactly, so if they print the money, that weakens the dollar. The Chinese, Japanese etc. don't like that because they 1. have a bunch of our treasuries so it devalues their investment. 2. They are racing to the bottom to keep their dollar low to remain a manufacturing center (exporter). So if they start dumping, or stop buying treasuries (demand slows), rates will go up. Which means the govt. will have to print more to cover the interest or buy more to keep interest low, putting more preasure on the dollar, asians dump more and the death spiral ensues.

D: I'm not shorting, or even pushing it. Just passing along what I've read as a plausible reason for it.

----------


## icon124

^You assume these countries will dump the dollar...I don't think they will.  That is literally like shooting themselves with a shotgun in their own foot, hoping they will survive.  I just don't think any country has the courage to really do that.

Even if eventually they would make it on their own.

----------


## PeterSchiffVideos

> can someone post the audio please?
> 
> Thanks!


HeavyLoad uploads them to YouTube almost every wednesday:
http://www.youtube.com/user/Heavyload1957

If he doesn't then I do:
http://www.youtube.com/user/PeterSchiffVideos

----------


## ArchPaul

> ^You assume these countries will dump the dollar...I don't think they will.  That is literally like shooting themselves with a shotgun in their own foot, hoping they will survive.  I just don't think any country has the courage to really do that.
> 
> Even if eventually they would make it on their own.


They don't even have to dump it. A slow down in purchases on increases rates, which the government has to pay out. What are they going to pay out with? Print more money? Thats inflationary, more people will want out of the dollar and treasuries, rates go up.... Then we'll have to cover the interest on national debt, SS, medicare. All of those are obligations that are going to paid with? Print more money? Thats inflationary, dollar get weaker, more exodus from the dollar....
And if they do purchase to keep rates low, how long is that even sustainable?
With all the other debt obligations  countries buying fewer treasuries, which need to be covered to keep the rates low..

Thats the theory as I understand it. Is it plausible. Yes. Are treasuries "really" a bubble thats going to pop? Only time will tell.  If you have a more rational detailed explanation on how its not a bubble and the dollar is not under serious
pressure, by all means, I would LOVE to hear it, because I don't see the upside, and I'm an optimistic person.

As for a country having the courage to dump the dollar... well that is for time to tell also.

<edit> He seems to agree also.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHnC0...eature=channel

----------


## gonegolfin

> ^You assume these countries will dump the dollar...I don't think they will.  That is literally like shooting themselves with a shotgun in their own foot, hoping they will survive.  I just don't think any country has the courage to really do that.


There comes a point in time when a country (say China) that has for some time accumulated so many foreign reserves from a country (say the US) and that accumulated foreign currency (US) is falling in value, that the export country (China) begins losing money on its exports to the consuming country (US) because the Dollars the exporting country is lending to the consuming country is being used to pay too much interest by the consuming country. That is, the interest paid (for lending on past exports) becomes so large relative to the value of the exports that exporting to the consuming country no longer makes sense. Thus, such trade deficits are not eternal because the process becomes self-limiting. This alone (leaving aside the dumping of the Dollar), will have serious ramifications on the Dollar.

Now, China is not yet at this point. But it makes you wonder how close we really are as China (in recent months) has been making a lot of noise about deemphasizing its export sector and focusing on evolving its domestic economy (which includes reducing its purchases of US debt). This is exactly what China must do and this will directly lead to decreased dependence on the US as a purchaser of Chinese exports. China has already made the move to dumping large portions of its agency debt, replacing it with treasuries. Increasingly the view in China has been that the US and the undisciplined handling of its currency is the cause of the current global mess. This provides a certain amount of political cover to de-emphasize the export sector (and thus reduce treasury purchases) and focus on domestic stimulation using existing reserves.

Brian

----------


## No1ButPaul08

bump...on Peter's site is says he's going to be on the Fox premiere of the Glenn Beck show on Monday!  Hopefully he has RP on too.

----------


## MRoCkEd

> bump...on Peter's site is says he's going to be on the Fox premiere of the Glenn Beck show on Monday!


Just heard that.

----------


## No1ButPaul08

Krugman should give his Nobel Prize back!

----------


## decatren

how come Peter never heard of bilderburgers?

----------


## MRoCkEd

lol peter's the man

----------


## danberkeley

I'm having trouble with the stream. What's he saying?

----------


## MRoCkEd

> i'm having trouble with the stream. What's he saying?


dollar bad
gold good

----------


## decatren

> I'm having trouble with the stream. What's he saying?


he said he is divorced and he has 1 child

----------


## danberkeley

> he said he is divorced and he has 1 child





> dollar bad
> gold good


So what else is new?

----------


## theoakman

> Krugman should give his Nobel Prize back!


it was great to hear him go after Krugman.  Krugman's blog is littered with utter illogical nonsense and he frames his writings to not to blame the problems on Obama when they don't work.  He's got a huge audience of liberal sheep that think he's the god of economics.  We need to discredit this jerk off.

----------


## RonPaulwillWin

The entire RPFs should tune in to this broadcast, its such a good continuation of Ron Paul's message

----------


## Mitt Romneys sideburns

Oh man, this show was so much better before all the grandstanding callers started up.  Same thing with another unrelated show I listen to.  Seems that when radio shows get popular, all you get are douchebag callers who either want to ask nonsensical questions that have little to do with the show's format, or they want to spend 5 minutes using the show as a platform to spout of all their own ideas in front of an audience.

And because they are small radio shows, they dont have the proper call screening to weed out these douchebags, and the hosts dont have enough experience with these types of callers to know how to not let them drag on so long.

----------


## Brassmouth

> Oh man, this show was so much better before all the grandstanding callers started up.  Same thing with another unrelated show I listen to.  Seems that when radio shows get popular, all you get are douchebag callers who either want to ask nonsensical questions that have little to do with the show's format, or they want to spend 5 minutes using the show as a platform to spout of all their own ideas in front of an audience.
> 
> And because they are small radio shows, they dont have the proper call screening to weed out these douchebags, and the hosts dont have enough experience with these types of callers to know how to not let them drag on so long.


True. That conspiracy theorist was really getting on my nerves. $#@!ing doushbag was trying to hijack the show. Peter should have just cut him off and moved on. I facepalm every time some idiot asks Schiff if he believes in conspiracy.

----------


## Mitt Romneys sideburns

> True. That conspiracy theorist was really getting on my nerves. $#@!ing doushbag was trying to hijack the show. Peter should have just cut him off and moved on. I facepalm every time some idiot asks Schiff if he believes in conspiracy.


And its clear these guys dont even listen to his show.  Or else they would know he doesnt care about any of this BS.

----------


## MRoCkEd

> True. That conspiracy theorist was really getting on my nerves. $#@!ing doushbag was trying to hijack the show. Peter should have just cut him off and moved on. I facepalm every time some idiot asks Schiff if he believes in conspiracy.





> And its clear these guys dont even listen to his show.  Or else they would know he doesnt care about any of this BS.


The person who asked about the bilderberg group was Mark Dice - the guy who was sending DVDs about 9/11 and NWO to the troops.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWhf0...e=channel_page

----------


## amonasro

There was a great quote this time around.  Caller asks about foreign countries buying our debt.  Schiff:    "At some point there gonna figure it out.  They've been throwing good money after bad for years and years and years and they're gonna figure it out.  How long was Bernie Madoff able to get people to give him money? I mean, for a long time.  Will anyone give Madoff money now? No, why? Because they figured out it was a con.  The world's gonna figure out that we're the United States of Madoff and we Madoff with all their money!"

----------


## Mitt Romneys sideburns

So how long until the conspiracy theorists start claiming they make up his main base of support, and he wouldnt be anywhere without them?

----------


## Mitt Romneys sideburns

> The person who asked about the bilderberg group was Mark Dice - the guy who was sending DVDs about 9/11 and NWO to the troops.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWhf0...e=channel_page


Damn, I read the comments on that video.  Those people are all $#@!ing crazy

----------


## Brassmouth

Mark Dice:




> *My point with the call to Schiff is that he is not as smart as everything thinks he is.* His forcasts are not going to be accurate if he doesn't know about the Bildergerg group and the new world order. I highly respect Schiff. I just wanted to see how he would deal with the question.





> Peter Schiff may understand more about the economy than most, but he is still missing the biggest pieces of the puzzle


It is *definitely* time to drop these NWO $#@!heads. They hampered the RP movement, and now they're $#@!ing with Peter Schiff. As you can see above, they are *NOT* our allies. 

I implore you all to stop associating with them.

----------


## theoakman

> Mark Dice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is *definitely* time to drop these NWO $#@!heads. They hampered the RP movement, and now they're $#@!ing with Peter Schiff. As you can see above, they are *NOT* our allies. 
> 
> I implore you all to stop associating with them.


Dude, we can't let the nWo resurface.  They kept the title out of Ric Flair's hands for years.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MROMXNWVhXk

----------


## theoakman

> So how long until the conspiracy theorists start claiming they make up his main base of support, and he wouldnt be anywhere without them?


well, I think Schiff will be able to deflect any possibility of these lunatics leeching on to him.  Schiff regularly appears on mainstream media and never spouts this nonsense. 

People have regularly been trying to associate Paul with this nonsense as well.  Paul even took an unfortunate step closer by associating with Jesse Ventura.  I'm a big fan of Ventura but the one thing I can't stand is that he believes the 9-11 conspiracy crap.  Although, he admitted, he simply doesn't understand it and questions what he doesn't understand.  Either way, I'd rather have Ventura in office than Obama.

----------


## icon124

> So how long until the conspiracy theorists start claiming they make up his main base of support, and he wouldnt be anywhere without them?


HAHA that's what I'm saying...

but maybe  we are the crazy ones for not building a bomb shelter and saving a years worth of food to fight the arrival of the evil NWO

----------


## Mitt Romneys sideburns

> Mark Dice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is *definitely* time to drop these NWO $#@!heads. They hampered the RP movement, and now they're $#@!ing with Peter Schiff. As you can see above, they are *NOT* our allies. 
> 
> I implore you all to stop associating with them.


I agree

----------


## Mitt Romneys sideburns

> Dude, we can't let the nWo resurface.  They kept the title out of Ric Flair's hands for years.  
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MROMXNWVhXk


We need Sting

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJo0E...eature=related

----------


## theoakman

> We need Sting
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJo0E...eature=related


what happened to his face paint?

----------


## Mitt Romneys sideburns

But seriously now.  Trying to tie Peter Schiff in with the conspiracy crowd is about as much as I can take. Something needs to be done about this.

This Mark Dice fool is no friend to liberty.

----------


## Brassmouth

> But seriously now.  Trying to tie Peter Schiff in with the conspiracy crowd is about as much as I can take. Something needs to be done about this.
> 
> This Mark Dice fool is no friend to liberty.


Agreed.

----------


## theoakman

rofl, these conspiracy tards are a different breed.  In some of the comments, they write how they still think Schiff knows all about the conspiracy and he just doesn't want to admit it.  Schiff flat out tells them he doesn't believe in that stuff and they refuse to believe him.  These people are no different than religious zealots who blindly worship their leader (some guy with a conspiracy website).

----------


## eric_cartman

was there a show this week? 

i tuned in at around 8:03pm EST and it sounded like his show was just ending... did he do his show 1 hour earlier than normal?

----------


## Shinerxx

Peter's brother, Andrew, is on tonight.

----------


## Mister Grieves

I think Peter's brother is hosting it this week, and perhaps next week, as well.

----------


## eric_cartman

k... it sounds like the show it on now, but no peter schiff this week

----------


## danberkeley

Anyone else having problems with the connection?

----------


## Paulitician

> Anyone else having problems with the connection?


I had problems but they were fixed like 5 minutes ago.

----------


## Mitt Romneys sideburns

Did any conspiracy lemmings call in?

----------


## Paulitician

> Did any conspiracy lemmings call in?


I haven't been really paying attention but I'm pretty sure no.  Thank goodness, they get annoying.

----------


## Paulitician

Last caller (or one of the last, wasn't paying close attention) was pissed about his friends losing 30-50% with EuroPac

----------


## RSLudlum

> Last caller (or one of the last, wasn't paying close attention) was pissed about his friends losing 30-50% with EuroPac


Schiff has always stated that his is a long term investment strategy.

----------


## danberkeley

> Last caller (or one of the last, wasn't paying close attention) was pissed about his friends losing 30-50% with EuroPac


Better than putting money into financials. Idiots. Anyway, why did buy at the top? Obviously, they didn't know what they were doing.

----------


## gonegolfin

> Better than putting money into financials. Idiots. Anyway, why did buy at the top? Obviously, they didn't know what they were doing.


Probably because ...

1) Money was sent to EuroPac to open an account
2) The managing broker was recommending to BUY NOW as it was so important to get out of the US Dollar immediately.
3) The managing broker executed all of the purchases immediately, in lieu of an "average in" strategy.

And just to be clear, you did not need to buy at the top to lose significantly more than 50% of your investment with EuroPac. Their market timing leaves a lot to be desired.

Schiff has been right about the US markets and deserves his accolades here, as have a number of folks. Because his views on the current state of financial affairs in the US (as well as his views on economics in general) were consistent with mine, I was willing to give him a shot. However, he has been and continues to be dead wrong about the foreign markets. I hold out hope that a few of the Asian currency investments will do well. But Schiff continues to tout Euro, Pound Sterling, and Australian Dollar investments. They recommended Icelandic bonds in 2008!

Two of the several portfolios that I manage have EuroPac accounts for the foreign component of the respective overall portfolio. I purposefully restricted EuroPac exposure to 10% of the total portfolio value. First, I wanted to feed them funds over time (which turned out to be the smartest thing I could do). Second, I wanted to measure my portfolio management against theirs. To date, one of the EuroPac portfolios is down 55% and the other down 70%. The two portfolios were initiated six months apart and are more than a year old. Meanwhile, I turned a modest gain (2008) in the portfolios that I manage.

Brian

----------


## jyakulis

> Schiff has been right about the US markets and deserves his accolades here, as have a number of folks. Because his views on the current state of financial affairs in the US (as well as his views on economics in general) were consistent with mine, I was willing to give him a shot. However, he has been and continues to be dead wrong about the foreign markets. I hold out hope that a few of the Asian currency investments will do well. But Schiff continues to tout Euro, Pound Sterling, and Australian Dollar investments. They recommended Icelandic bonds in 2008!


the pound seriously? the uk has like quadruple the debt as a ratio of gdp that we have......

----------


## gonegolfin

> the pound seriously? the uk has like quadruple the debt as a ratio of gdp that we have......


Yes, seriously ... and the pound sterling is not even the reserve currency (not even close). The UK is in deep doo doo.

Brian

----------


## danberkeley

> Yes, seriously ... and the pound sterling is not even the reserve currency (not even close). The UK is in deep doo doo.
> 
> Brian


Jim Rogers said he sold all his sterling. And wouldn't even invest there.

----------


## theoakman

A lot of people are complaining they lost money with Europac.  Not for nothing, but I have an account there and I wanted to buy oil at $120 and I was advised against it by my Europac broker.  He told me that he expected a pullback.  I was pissed watching it go to $150.  Now I realize he saved me a bunch of money on that call.  Is my account down?  Sure.  Do I care?  No.  That's the breaks.  Besides, I know it is not in danger of going to zero, like most people's savings accounts.  Hell, so many people's porfolios went to zero already.

----------


## gonegolfin

> A lot of people are complaining they lost money with Europac.  Not for nothing, but I have an account there and I wanted to buy oil at $120 and I was advised against it by my Europac broker.  He told me that he expected a pullback.  I was pissed watching it go to $150.  Now I realize he saved me a bunch of money on that call.  Is my account down?  Sure.  Do I care?  No.  That's the breaks.  Besides, I know it is not in danger of going to zero, like most people's savings accounts.  Hell, so many people's porfolios went to zero already.


My complaint is not so much that the accounts have lost money, but it was the way in which they handled the investments. Additionally, unlike your broker, there was never not a time to buy and get out of the US Dollar. Timing was non-existent (significant amounts of money were invested in hours). And you simply cannot explain away the recommendation of Icelandic bonds.

Fortunately, only 10% of the portfolios were with Europac (percentage is now considerably less as Europac lost considerable money and the other investments gained).

Brian

----------


## theoakman

> My complaint is not so much that the accounts have lost money, but it was the way in which they handled the investments. Additionally, unlike your broker, there was never not a time to buy and get out of the US Dollar. Timing was non-existent (significant amounts of money were invested in hours). And you simply cannot explain away the recommendation of Icelandic bonds.
> 
> Fortunately, only 10% of the portfolios were with Europac (percentage is now considerably less as Europac lost considerable money and the other investments gained).
> 
> Brian


not for nothing but they only invest when you tell them to.  I held some money aside and when the pullback in the market occurred, I bought in some more.  Furthermore, I researched every stock that they recommended before I gave them the green light to buy.  Europac designs a portfolio to avoid the collapse of the dollar.  If the dollar rallies, of course you are going to be down.  But this is all about getting the last laugh, which anyone who's not holding dollars will have.

----------


## gonegolfin

> not for nothing but they only invest when you tell them to.


Not in this case. We had talked about spreading out the purchases and buying on dips. All of the purchases were made on the respective market opens (one day). EuroPac has different types of accounts. Some are self-directed, some are not.

There are also going to be some other currencies that are going to suffer immensely along with the Dollar. EuroPac was recommending those and continues to do so. 

Brian

----------


## danberkeley

Wasn't Peter Schiff also promoting the Australian dollar? Anyway, in retrospect, I think it was pretty obvious that the US dollar was going to rally since so many people were short.

----------


## gonegolfin

> Wasn't Peter Schiff also promoting the Australian dollar? Anyway, in retrospect, I think it was pretty obvious that the US dollar was going to rally since so many people were short.


He was and continues to promote it very aggressively. What amazes me is that he does not see all of the problems that the Australian economy has. They have a major housing bubble themselves and a serious financial crisis. The Australian Dollar may rally some against the USD from this point. But it has been slaughtered like a third world currency.

Brian

----------


## theoakman

> He was and continues to promote it very aggressively. What amazes me is that he does not see all of the problems that the Australian economy has. They have a major housing bubble themselves and a serious financial crisis. The Australian Dollar may rally some against the USD from this point. But it has been slaughtered like a third world currency.
> 
> Brian


well, he's not telling you to buy houses in Australia, just as he's not telling you to buy toy makers in China.  He's investing in hard asset producing companies, and the currency really doesn't matter because you are investing in hard assets.  He recommends you invest in them because the currency's long term outlook doesn't involve it going to zero.

----------


## theoakman

> Not in this case. We had talked about spreading out the purchases and buying on dips. All of the purchases were made on the respective market opens (one day). EuroPac has different types of accounts. Some are self-directed, some are not.
> 
> There are also going to be some other currencies that are going to suffer immensely along with the Dollar. EuroPac was recommending those and continues to do so. 
> 
> Brian


all currencies are going to suffer, that's why he has you investing in hard asset producing companies that won't be affected by inflation long term.  The world is in a recession, but if you believe the world will stay in recession forever, then buy all means don't buy.  If you believe that the world is not going to be in recession forever, this is a great time to buy low.  As for the US, he believes, and I concur, the US is headed for a depression.  You are better off investing in hard asset producing companies in countries that embrace capitalism.  The US isn't one of those countries.

----------


## gonegolfin

> all currencies are going to suffer, that's why he has you investing in hard asset producing companies that won't be affected by inflation long term.  The world is in a recession, but if you believe the world will stay in recession forever, then buy all means don't buy.  If you believe that the world is not going to be in recession forever, this is a great time to buy low.  As for the US, he believes, and I concur, the US is headed for a depression.  You are better off investing in hard asset producing companies in countries that embrace capitalism.  The US isn't one of those countries.


First, EuroPac recommends investments in much more than hard asset producing companies. They make recommendations and build portfolios in a wide variety of industries.

Second, there have been currencies and there will be more currencies that will fare worse than the US Dollar. These are the investments that I have a problem with. Schiff is painting with a broad brush. US is bad, everything else is good. More selectivity is required. And while I also agree that the US may be headed for a depression, Schiff is wrong in thinking that the rest of the world is not going to suffer along with us. His decoupling theory has been way off.

Brian

----------


## theoakman

> First, EuroPac recommends investments in much more than hard asset producing companies. They make recommendations and build portfolios in a wide variety of industries.
> 
> Second, there have been currencies and there will be more currencies that will fare worse than the US Dollar. These are the investments that I have a problem with. Schiff is painting with a broad brush. US is bad, everything else is good. More selectivity is required. And while I also agree that the US may be headed for a depression, Schiff is wrong in thinking that the rest of the world is not going to suffer along with us. His decoupling theory has been way off.
> 
> Brian


Even absent decoupling, when the world comes out of recession, they will still outperform the US as they did from 2000-2007.  Furthermore, I am completely of the opinion that if anyone invested in stocks that tanked, it's their own fault.  I had my Europac broker send me a bunch of recommendations and I researched them all thoroughly.  I still like a lot of the positions I have and am considering buying more.  I did get creamed on a particular stock that dropped off the face of the cliff, but it's my own fault.  I knew all the problems with the company from my own research.  I just thought the problems were already priced into the stock and thought it was a buy.  It may still be a buy.  Nothing moves in a straight line.  The Aussie dollar doesn't have the long term insecurities that the US dollar has.  Could you specifically site which currencies you feel are worse off than the dollar.  Off the top of my head, I can only think of one, which is the British Pound.  I do think the Euro's days are numbered but I don't think it will go to zero.  As for the Asian Currencies, the sky's the limit in my opinion.  

I specifically avoided banks and reits in the foreign recommendations they gave me.  I only wanted metals, mining, coal, oil, natural gas, agriculture, and water treatment.  That's what I got and I'm still confident in the long term propsects of my investments, regardless of what my account says.  Could I have timed it better?  Certainly.  Do I care?  No.  I know I'll be better off than I would have keeping it in a CD.

His decoupling theory isn't off.  They haven't done it yet.  If they decide to, the global economy will explode into a huge bull market.  If they are content to prop us up as they have this whole decade, then they will still out perform our market.  Furthermore, the existing problems don't go away.  If they are content to print their currencies into oblivion to support ours, that's why he's recommended you buy gold and silver.  There's no sure way to make money in this environment.  Everything went down and the only people who made money were the people who were shorting.  Jim Rogers has been buying hard assets for years now and he will continue to do so.  He even said that the only thing that kept him from losing money this year was the fact that he shorted every investment bank in the US along with Fannie/Freddie.  He's now also shorting bonds.  These are all highly speculative and shorting is dangerous for the average investor.  Rogers is a pro.  Personally, I don't have the guts to short.  Buy hard assets, and hold long term.  That's what is safe in my opinion.

----------


## gonegolfin

> Even absent decoupling, when the world comes out of recession, they will still outperform the US as they did from 2000-2007.  Furthermore, I am completely of the opinion that if anyone invested in stocks that tanked, it's their own fault.


This is not the point. The point I am making is that the EuroPac foreign equity and bond recommendations have been very poor in the last couple of years. Much worse than the US market. They did well in the runnup to this current downturn. But Schiff thought the foreign markets would fare well when the US markets went south. He has been wrong on this.




> The Aussie dollar doesn't have the long term insecurities that the US dollar has.


They have plenty of long term problems and do not benefit from being the world's reserve currency. Their banking system (spearheaded by the RBA) is in trouble and their economy has been hit hard. China is slowing dramatically and it is really hurting Australia. Australian stocks and bonds have been slaughtered (considerably worse than in the US). They also have a serious housing bubble. You should read John Needham to get a counter viewpoint to Schiff on Australia.




> Could you specifically site which currencies you feel are worse off than the dollar.  Off the top of my head, I can only think of one, which is the British Pound.  I do think the Euro's days are numbered but I don't think it will go to zero.  As for the Asian Currencies, the sky's the limit in my opinion.


Obviously they were wrong about Iceland (woefully so). I sold all of my British Pound investments (despite Schiff's advice to keep them). I do not like the Euro and am slowly divesting these positions. I do not like the Australian and New Zealand Dollars, although I am still holding onto some Australian mining companies for now. I like the Swiss Franc, Singapore Dollar, Hong Kong Dollar, Chinese Yuan, and Japanese Yen. This is why most of my foreign money market funds are in the Merk Asian Hard Currency Fund, after a couple of years in the Merk Hard Currency Fund (Euro dominated). I am neutral on the Canadian Dollar. They manage their currency against the Dollar since 85% of their exports are to the US. They will hurt when we hurt. However, they do have a lot of natural resources. As such, I invest in Canadian energy, mining, and utilities.

Now, I do not think that the BP, AD, NZD, or Euro are going to zero either. But I also do not think the USD is going to zero.




> His decoupling theory isn't off.  They haven't done it yet.


Well, we will have to disagree on this one. And again, Schiff was not expecting the foreign market selloff with the US markets ... so he has been wrong here. 




> If they are content to print their currencies into oblivion to support ours, that's why he's recommended you buy gold and silver.


I was buying Gold and Silver long before I even knew of Schiff. This is an easy one.

Also, I do not recommend holding Gold and Silver at the Perth mint, which is what Schiff continues to recommend.




> Buy hard assets, and hold long term.  That's what is safe in my opinion.


We certainly agree on buying hard assets and holding long term. This is why 50% of my personal portfolio is physical (not paper) gold and silver, stored overseas and not at the Perth mint.

What I do not agree with is US = bad investment and Everything foreign = good investment, which has been the Schiff mantra.

Brian

----------


## gonegolfin

> well, he's not telling you to buy houses in Australia, just as he's not telling you to buy toy makers in China.  He's investing in hard asset producing companies, and the currency really doesn't matter because you are investing in hard assets.  He recommends you invest in them because the currency's long term outlook doesn't involve it going to zero.


The housing problem in Australia is indicative of a larger problem, as it is in the US. Australian hard asset companies are not immune. This has been the worst performing part of my EuroPac portfolio. And it looks like one or more of these equities will go to zero.

Brian

----------


## CavortingChicken

Does anyone have last WSU in MP3 form?

----------


## theoakman

> The housing problem in Australia is indicative of a larger problem, as it is in the US. Australian hard asset companies are not immune. This has been the worst performing part of my EuroPac portfolio. And it looks like one or more of these equities will go to zero.
> 
> Brian


They aren't immune from a from a recession.  Asia was the primary consumer of the Australian natural resource sector.  If you seriously believe that hard assets are going to stay this low forever, then buy all means don't buy.  Australia natural resources are play on the growing economy in the Pacific ocean.  They will perform well, regardless of the state of Australia's economy.  If you think China, Japan, and every other nation in the Pacific will stay in recession forever, then natural resources are doomed.  If not, they are a buy because they won't stay this low forever.

Just because you shouldn't have bought something earlier in the year doesn't mean you shouldn't buy it now.  Natural resources will perform well in Australia for the same reason Exxon Mobile performed well despite the US economy falling off a cliff.

----------


## gonegolfin

> Just because you shouldn't have bought something earlier in the year doesn't mean you shouldn't buy it now.  Natural resources will perform well for the same reason Exxon Mobile performed well despite the US economy falling off a cliff.


I simply do not think it is the right time to buy. I think that the worldwide economy is going to be in recession for quite a while. Prices are going lower.

Brian

----------


## theoakman

> I simply do not think it is the right time to buy. I think that the worldwide economy is going to be in recession for quite a while. Prices are going lower.
> 
> Brian


maybe, maybe not.  Trying to time a currency collapse is pointless.  Take shelter, let the storm pass.

----------


## Paulitician

> Does anyone have last WSU in MP3 form?


yeah, it's up now:

http://www.europac.net/media/PeterSchiff_01-21-2009.mp3

----------


## hugolp

Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcZL5...e=channel_page

----------


## Brassmouth

Andrew did a poor job of explaining pre Depression downturns, and he dodged a couple questions. I also didnt think he did a very good job handling that last guy.

----------


## hugolp

> Andrew did a poor job of explaining pre Depression downturns, and he dodged a couple questions. I also didnt think he did a very good job handling that last guy.


I agree. It wasnt the best program ever.

----------


## eric_cartman

it's that time again!

10min till the show starts

----------


## danberkeley

> it's that time again!
> 
> 10min till the show starts


William Poole and Axel Merk and Jim Nelson are guests today.

----------


## polomertz

Not working for me.

----------


## eric_cartman

> Not working for me.


it's working fine for me.  if you can't get the stream to work, then you can listen tomorrow when it is archived

----------


## Mitt Romneys sideburns

Andrew Schiff seems like he was the guy who would walk around the neighborhood beating up anyone who picked on his brother.

----------


## Brassmouth

Anyone have a video?

It's still not up on the EuroPac site...

----------


## eric_cartman

1 hour till the show starts

----------


## No1ButPaul08

> 1 hour till the show starts


Peter's back on after two weeks off.  Big show

----------


## eric_cartman

> Peter's back on after two weeks off.  Big show


ya... should be a good one.  i just listened to an hour of schiff already on alex jones today.  lots of schiff today

----------


## eric_cartman

today, i woke up at around 3pm.  i listened to the patriot radio news hour podcast from this morning until 4pm.  now i'm listening to alex jones's rebroadcast from 4-8pm.   then wall st. unspun from 8-9. 

and i've been playing online poker this whole time... and i'm currently up about $900.  so a good day all in all so far.

----------


## danberkeley

> today, i woke up at around 3pm.  i listened to the patriot radio news hour podcast from this morning until 4pm.  now i'm listening to alex jones's rebroadcast from 4-8pm.   then wall st. unspun from 8-9. 
> 
> and i've been playing online poker this whole time... and *i'm currently up about $900*.  so a good day all in all so far.


Is that average for you?

----------


## eric_cartman

> Is that average for you?


it's a good day for sure... but nothing out of the ordinary.  i actually lost $1900 on monday... which is really rare for me... so i'm still sorta digging my way out of downswing.

----------


## american.swan

> not for nothing but they only invest when you tell them to.  I held some money aside and when the pullback in the market occurred, I bought in some more.  *Furthermore, I researched every stock that they recommended before I gave them the green light to buy.*  Europac designs a portfolio to avoid the collapse of the dollar.  If the dollar rallies, of course you are going to be down.  But this is all about getting the last laugh, which anyone who's not holding dollars will have.


Smart cookie.

----------


## american.swan

> Anyone have a video?
> 
> It's still not up on the EuroPac site...


On the first page of this thread are links to the live stream of Europac.net's Peter Schiff broadcast.

----------


## danberkeley

> ... Furthermore, I researched every stock that they recommended before I gave them the green light to buy.  ...


Oh how grateful we would all be if would share some of those stock symbols with us.

----------


## american.swan

I have a couple of observations.

1.  I have no money with Europac.net.  I would like to put some money there in the future.
2.  Do your own research.  Don't just do whatever Europac.net's dude says.
3.  Know Europac's philosophy in and out.
4.  Peter Schiff said once, in the short term the market is stupid.  I agree.
5.  Investment money moves around the world directly toward more profitable securities.  Peter Schiff is predicting that ultimately when all has fallen Gold and his foreign investments will be left standing.
6.  There will be short term loses.  Peter invest in dividend yielding stocks to ride out the short term loses.
7.  And their only human.

----------


## american.swan

That one caller talked about having renters.  I think my concern would be loosing the renters to job lost.  I don't know if in OKC if he could sell his rental properties and make money elsewhere more than keeping the renters.  

What did Peter say about his trip to Saudi Arabia?  I missed it.

----------


## FreeMama

Peter was so awesome tonight talking about people who were trying to discredit him

----------


## RonPaulwillWin

youtube

http://youtube.com/watch?v=-BgA4ANCqjg

----------


## eric_cartman

bump

----------


## No1ButPaul08

> bump


Let's hope he's on....last time he did Kudlow on a Weds he had a fill in for WS Unspun.

----------


## danberkeley

anyone know of a way to record the stream?

----------


## No1ButPaul08

Just started.  Peter is on today!!

----------


## MRoCkEd

Just said he's working on a new book
Crash Proof 2.0
for release in october

----------


## No1ButPaul08

Crash Proof 2.0 coming out in October!

----------


## not.your.average.joe

what show did he say he was on today with ron pual and allen colmes?

----------


## No1ButPaul08

> what show did he say he was on today with ron pual and allen colmes?


Judge Napolitano's Fox Internet TV Show (not radio show like I said).  I looked on youtube and didn't find it.

----------


## MRoCkEd

> Judge Napolitano's radio show.  I looked on youtube and didn't find it.


actually it's an online show
here's the audio from it
http://libertymaven.com/2009/02/11/n...om-watch/4332/

----------


## RSLudlum

> Judge Napolitano's radio show.  I looked on youtube and didn't find it.


there's a mp3 of the show here:  http://libertymaven.com/2009/02/11/n...om-watch/4332/

----------


## Cowlesy

Peter is wrong on one big thing here.

If you buy a stock to collect a dividend, and they CUT the dividend, then it blows out his idea.

He keeps saying "we don't care because we hold the stock!", but rarely ever mentions that when a companies equity shrinks, even if they still have earnings, they may cut their dividend.

----------


## american.swan

> Peter is wrong on one big thing here.
> 
> If you buy a stock to collect a dividend, and they CUT the dividend, then it blows out his idea.
> 
> He keeps saying "we don't care because we hold the stock!", but rarely ever mentions that when a companies equity shrinks, even if they still have earnings, they may cut their dividend.


Peter knows this and has said that the dividend shouldn't go to zero, but it's possible.  This is why you watch your stocks carefully risking only what your willing to loose.

----------


## danberkeley

> Peter is wrong on one big thing here.
> 
> If you buy a stock to collect a dividend, and they CUT the dividend, then it blows out his idea.
> 
> He keeps saying "we don't care because we hold the stock!", but rarely ever mentions that when a companies equity shrinks, even if they still have earnings, they may cut their dividend.


So you are saying I should buy GM?

----------


## Cowlesy

> Peter knows this and has said that the dividend shouldn't go to zero, but it's possible.  This is why you watch your stocks carefully risking only what your willing to loose.


On very rare occasions do I hear him mention that dividends could be cut.  Even if earnings don't dry up, many companies will hoard cash instead of paying out dividends to be safe.





> So you are saying I should buy GM?


What?

----------


## Chase

He also mentioned that he's been taped for Max Keiser's next "The Oracle" show, which should be available on Youtube this Friday...

----------


## danberkeley

> If you buy a stock to collect a dividend, and they CUT the dividend, then it blows out his idea.


How so?




> He keeps saying "we don't care because we hold the stock!", but rarely ever mentions that when a companies equity shrinks, even if they still have earnings, they may cut their dividend.


Do you have any examples of that happening?

----------


## hugolp

Wall Street Unspunt with Peter Schiff ( 2-11-09 ) : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlAXtBipHeE

Hugo

----------


## eric_cartman

bump

----------


## american.swan

Bump

Few hours away, or am I wrong?

----------


## MRoCkEd

35 mins

----------


## No1ButPaul08

bump

----------


## MRoCkEd

it's that time again

----------


## eric_cartman

anyone else lose their feed? the show stopped working for me after the first 45min

----------


## No1ButPaul08

> anyone else lose their feed? the show stopped working for me after the first 45min


yeah i just lost it too

----------


## eric_cartman

> yeah i just lost it too


ya... i figured.  super weak

----------


## american.swan

I lost it at the dude asking about oil

----------


## danberkeley

anybody find out what happened?

----------


## gls

Not sure what happened but it sounds like he just continued on with the show. It's up for download here: http://www.europac.net/media/PeterSchiff_02-25-2009.mp3

----------


## eric_cartman

i'm gonna miss the show tonight... i gotta go meet up with a buddy to talk about getting an apartment.  so i guess i will have to wait until tomorrow when the podcast is up.  hope everyone enjoys the show tonight.

----------


## tsopranos

> i'm gonna miss the show tonight... i gotta go meet up with a buddy to talk about getting an apartment.  so i guess i will have to wait until tomorrow when the podcast is up.  hope everyone enjoys the show tonight.


Recording it now...I might put it up on YouTube tonight.  Will post link here if I do.

----------


## danberkeley

I missed the first 15 minutes. Anyone know what he said?

----------


## hugolp

> I missed the first 15 minutes. Anyone know what he said?


This is part one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8npCT...e=channel_page

And in that Youtube channel there are all the rest.

Hugo

----------


## eric_cartman

bump

----------


## MRoCkEd

thanks for the bump, i've been forgetting to tune in to this

----------


## eric_cartman

bump

----------


## No1ButPaul08

> bump


should be a good show tonight with the big moves in the dollar and gold

----------


## reagle

listening now thank you

----------


## FreeMama

how do mac users listen???

----------


## FreeMama

What is he saying? Can someone tell me? I am interested to hear after today's news but can't get it to work. . . how fast can people get this on youtube?

----------


## Mister Grieves

Damn. Schiff's on fire tonight.

----------


## Mister Grieves

> What is he saying? Can someone tell me? I am interested to hear after today's news but can't get it to work. . . how fast can people get this on youtube?


He's talking about how absurd the whole idea behind the "necessity" for bonuses for exec's that work at these failed banks and AIG is. 

Schiff: "What are they going to do, quit? Where are they going to work and what are they going to say? 'Hi, I lost my last company hundreds of billions of dollars and if you hire me I can do the same for you'."

Classic.

----------


## Paulitician

Is this current caller a prank?

"Betting against your own country?"  LOL

But if not, my sympathies go out to them.

----------


## FreeMama

Hahahaha! Love Peter. . . when will this show be up?

----------


## No1ButPaul08

bump

----------


## clb09

Peter just said he is buying a house in Florida.

----------


## No1ButPaul08

bump starting now

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Ask Peter if the FED can be charged for Felony Wire Fraud with all this Cyber Space "CREDITING" with the US government/US TREASURY? 


Peter... Capitalism/Corporatism controlled by the government is Fascism, not Socialism.   regards, Benito Mussolini

----------


## Mister Grieves

Cool, he's writing _Crash Proof 2.0_

----------


## eric_cartman

bump

p.s. i saw on my facebook thing that a bunch of people are going to be calling in to try to convince shiff to run for senate.  we'll see if any of them get through.

----------


## MRoCkEd

> bump
> 
> p.s. i saw on my facebook thing that a bunch of people are going to be calling in to try to convince shiff to run for senate.  we'll see if any of them get through.


he might be annoyed by that.. haha

----------


## eric_cartman

> he might be annoyed by that.. haha


ya... i know.  i think if just one person calls, it wont be a big deal... but hopefully once one of them gets though, the rest will hang up.

i joined the peter schiff for senete group on facebook... and here's what i saw today (btw, i didn't reply)

Peter Schiff for Senate 2010  needs you to call Peter Schiff's radio show on tomorrow (Wednesday) at 8PM EST and tell him to run for office! http://www.europac.net/radioshow.asp
Yesterday at 7:26pm · Comment · LikeUnlike · Show Feedback (14)Hide Feedback (14)
 You and 10 others like this.
 10 people like this.

Report
at 7:34pm April 7
I promise, I'll call you all the way from Denmark!

Report
 at 7:42pm April 7
what about starting a petition, so the web community can all sign!

Report
at 12:23am April 8
I'm calling him up, maybe he will care because I live in CT, who knows.

Report
 at 12:46am April 8
I am calling......even changed my legal address to CT - I wonder why...............
Write a comment...


(i took out their names... but these were the comments)

----------


## eric_cartman

the broadcast isn't working for me... i heard the classical music, i heard the guy announce the numbers to call... but now nothing

----------


## MRoCkEd

same here..

----------


## Unspun

lol "where you been?  where you been?"

----------


## MRoCkEd

starting now

----------


## eric_cartman

it's working for me now... sounds like they're still getting things sorted out over there

----------


## RSLudlum

LOL...."where you been"!!!

----------


## eric_cartman

bumpo

----------


## No1ButPaul08

on now

----------


## constitutional

"Hi, What's going on?" - Peter when his connection breaks.

lol

----------


## eric_cartman

bump

----------


## stag15

I look forward to wednesday nights like girls look forward to Grey's Anatomy.

----------


## Mister Grieves

He is supposed to be on tonight, isn't he?

edit: yay

----------


## MRoCkEd

on now

----------


## stag15

Where is he?  I still here the music.

----------


## eric_cartman

> Where is he?  I still here the music.


on now

----------


## stag15

Nevermind, must have been a glitch.

----------


## MRoCkEd

haha
"I hope [my technicians] will be more on the ball next time, because I am upset, as you can probably tell"

----------


## not.your.average.joe

Uh, oh.  Peter is pissed tonight, tech guys dropped the ball on the sound equipment.

----------


## stag15

Peter seems like a guy who doesn't like mistakes.

----------


## stag15

'massive spending orgy'...'spending on booze, women, and parties'

----------


## RonPaulwillWin

Tube 

YouTube - [Part 1] 4-22-09 Wall Street Unspun Peter Schiff

----------


## stag15

'Guns and ammo have been the best investments thus far'

----------


## eric_cartman

bump

----------


## eric_cartman

"i can't hear!"

lol

----------


## stag15

I wonder how Peter would do versus Chuck Norris?

----------


## MRoCkEd

"If we had this gigantic government 200 years ago - if our founding fathers, instead of founding the limited-government, hard money republic - if when they wrote the constitution, they wrote in a high graduated income tax, social security, mandated education, and this giant federal government - if we started with that type of government, we'd have never gone anywhere - this country would have never amounted to anything - we would probably still be 13 colonies - I don't know if anyone would settle the west - It would have been impossible to get a wagon train across the country having to comply with OSHA and all these other government rules. Can you imagine what a horse-drawn carriage would look like with all that safety equipment on it and all the environment regulations? If people had to keep records and pay taxes along the way - nothing would have been done!"

haha

----------


## stag15

bump

----------


## ktorp18

shouldn't this have started already?  i've never listened to this live, is it usually late?

----------


## stag15

'these stress tests are the equivalent of gerbals running over a suspension bridge and saying its safe'

----------


## ktorp18

"politicians wanna ditch the gold standard like kids at the prom wanna ditch the chaperone"

lol

----------


## stag15

If Peter wasn't so rich, he could probably get a second job as a comedian.

----------


## ktorp18

all austrian economists could be comedians on the side.  they have so much material to work with.

----------


## MRoCkEd

how does he just come up with analogies on the fly like that
haha

----------


## stag15

Good show.  He makes me second guess selling all of my oil stocks.

----------


## eric_cartman

bump

----------


## stag15

Wednesday has become my favorite day of the week.

----------


## ktorp18

> Wednesday has become my favorite day of the week.


freedom watch, wall street unspun, and lost.  good times.

----------


## stag15

Not a big lost fan, but I don't have a TV.

----------


## bucfish

Man sounds like Peter is gonna run

----------


## american.swan

MAN I can't get the stream to work

I installed winamp even. Is it over?

----------


## stag15

You can usually get it on youtube a day later.  Also, I think he archives them on his website.

----------


## american.swan

Sure...I'll get it off his site later.  I knew that.

----------


## RonPaulwillWin

there is an mp3 of tonight's show up on his site

----------


## eric_cartman

> Man sounds like Peter is gonna run


yep... it is sounds like he kinda wants to.  though it's a lot of work, and he probably a pretty busy guy as it is anyways.

----------


## eric_cartman

bump

----------


## eric_cartman

bump for this week's show

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Good Show today... Peter dead on again.

He show have his own show on TV.

----------


## RSLudlum

I think Peter is really considering running for Senate.  He's been talking alot about policy and the Constitution tonight.

----------


## Unspun

He mentioned he is in the process of creating a mutual fund concentrating on China.  Should be interesting to see how that turns out and what it consists of.

----------


## stag15

I talked to a europac broker about the mutual fund.  It is supposed to have a 8-10% dividend.  He said there might be a 5k minimum though, which would suck for me.

----------


## eric_cartman

early bump

----------


## No1ButPaul08

> early bump


There is going to be a fill in for Peter tonight, he's still in Abu Dhabi.  He did however, put up a video blog in the last hour.

YouTube - Schiff Report June 3, 2009

----------


## tmosley

> I talked to a europac broker about the mutual fund.  It is supposed to have a 8-10% dividend.  He said there might be a 5k minimum though, which would suck for me.


Will it be publicly traded, or would it only be available to EuroPAC customers?

----------


## stag15

> Will it be publicly traded, or would it only be available to EuroPAC customers?


Europac only.  You pay the commision and that is it.  No expense ratio or other crap.

----------


## MRoCkEd

http://amerilisten.com/special/europ...un_live_cn.m3u

----------


## stag15

Wow, Andrew sounds just like Peter.

----------


## muh_roads

What will the mutual fund be comprised of?  I could swing for more than 5K.  What is the commission?

----------


## stag15

It will be a China mutual fund, that is all I know.  Commission is like 3% on the buy 1% on the sell.

----------


## Mister Grieves

Schiff

----------


## eric_cartman

> Schiff


you beat me to it

----------


## MRoCkEd

gogo

----------


## muh_roads

> It will be a China mutual fund, that is all I know.  Commission is like 3% on the buy 1% on the sell.


that doesn't seem too bad.

----------


## eric_cartman

bump

----------


## MRoCkEd

how was it

----------


## No1ButPaul08

> how was it


I only caught the last 15 minutes but John Downes was in hosting for Peter.

----------


## Mister Grieves

> how was it


Not as good as a Peter or Peter's brother show, but not too bad.

----------


## eric_cartman

1 hour bump

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Game on!

Bump!

Questions to Peter
1-888-678-9594

----------


## MRoCkEd

How was it?

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

It was Real Good...

Spoke about**: 

How all the losers are coming out with books on the Collapse/Recession
Spoke about Joe Kernen ... all the information he fed him over the years and NOW Kernenis coming out with a book on CDS/MBO/MBS/ALt-A, government blah.. etc... bascially stole everything Peter told him about, though Kernen, et al at CNBC are Boneheads

Spoke about all the regulations... how it's restricting Pacific Capital Securites... how the FED agents are auditing his business for weeks... yet we don;t see the SEC doing Jack with CITI, JPM, GC, AIG, etc.

How new US regulation is counter prodcutive... yeah I guess all here know that...

Spoke about the Central Banks of the world

Basically Called Ben Benerake a F#$kin Criminal...

An Ex-Pat from Cancun says there's bunches of ex-pats in mexico... what to do on the greenback... peter... it will collapse and the Ex-Pats on fix SS will have difficult times... the peso will do much better, killing the ex-pat standard of living.

Some Auto bailout stuff...

AND

He called out Obama again... his double standards, continued fiscal irresponsibility, incompetency, and basically lying to the people. But we all know here Obama is A Puppet to the Wealth, Elitists, and Zionists, that put the clown in there and pull the strings.

As usual Peter did a fine job communicating.

----------


## eric_cartman

bump

----------


## eric_cartman

clip peter mentioned in the show

YouTube - Bernanke: Why are we still listening to this guy?

----------


## MRoCkEd

Did he say anything about the Senate run apart from telling a CT caller "oooh you're a potential constituent"?

----------


## eric_cartman

> Did he say anything about the Senate run apart from telling a CT caller "oooh you're a potential constituent"?


ya... he talked about it a bit... but still didn't  give a definate word about whether he was going to run or not

----------


## MRoCkEd

on now

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Tubie?

----------


## MRoCkEd

It's that time again!

----------


## brandon

tuned in. First time I ever listened live. Hoping to get some updates on his fundraising

----------


## eric_cartman

bump

----------


## FreeMama

how do Mac users listen live?

----------


## MRoCkEd

What did he say today?

----------


## muh_roads

> how do Mac users listen live?


Next time it is live I think you can just download this and it'll run within iTunes.

http://amerilisten.com/special/europ...n_live_mp3.m3u

If not find a .m3u player for mac.

----------


## eric_cartman

bump

----------


## MRoCkEd

What'd he say today?

----------


## eric_cartman

> What'd he say today?


nothing too special.  good show, but nothing too noteworty

----------


## No1ButPaul08

bump

----------


## gls

> bump


I think he's at Rand's NYC fundraiser from 7-9, maybe they'll have someone fill in.

----------


## No1ButPaul08

> I think he's at Rand's NYC fundraiser from 7-9, maybe they'll have someone fill in.


Yeah you're right.  Peter said he was going to be there on Happy Hour.  I imagine Rand will be getting a maximum donation from Peter.

----------


## eric_cartman

bump

----------


## bucfish

bump

----------


## stag15

What did he say about Treasuries and the dollar?  I missed?

----------


## eric_cartman

> What did he say about Treasuries and the dollar?  I missed?


he didn't really make any short term predictions... but long term, he's obviously still looking for a lower dollar and higher interest rates

----------


## eric_cartman

bump

----------


## No1ButPaul08

bump

----------


## Arklatex

What was said tonight?  Is there an archive?

----------


## Thrashertm

> What was said tonight?  Is there an archive?


It will be posted here by tomorrow evening, or maybe in the afternoon. http://www.europac.net/radioshow_archives.asp

----------


## gls

YouTube - Wall St Unspun - August/26/09

----------


## eric_cartman

bump
today's Vlog also (sept. 2nd)

YouTube - Peter Schiff-9-2-09-Gold-currencies-CNBC-Deficts make us rich

----------


## eric_cartman

bump

----------


## eric_cartman

bump

----------


## bucfish

Where is the Radio Broadcast.  I just here an orchestra...

----------


## bucfish

Never mind 9 minutes late but better late than never

----------


## eric_cartman

awesome... working now

----------


## eric_cartman

bump

----------


## No1ButPaul08

> bump


First show as US Senate Candidate Peter Schiff!

----------


## MRoCkEd

NOT WORKING FOR ME!!!
What's he saying?

----------


## No1ButPaul08

Started out talking about Crash Proof 2.0 now talking about speaking engagements in New Orleans, Hawaii, and Chicago.  

Just moved on to market talk

----------


## No1ButPaul08

Now saying Chris Dodd has the kookish theories not him

----------


## eric_cartman

bump

----------


## No1ButPaul08

bump

----------


## eric_cartman

sorry for the late bump... lost track of time.

----------


## eric_cartman

it's not working for me... maybe there's no show this week... oh well

----------


## Arklatex

Looks like it's a go!

----------


## MRoCkEd

> it's not working for me... maybe there's no show this week... oh well


http://icecast3.hostingmembercenter....1/playlist.pls

----------


## RSLudlum

> http://icecast3.hostingmembercenter....1/playlist.pls


This link worked for me.

----------


## eric_cartman

bump

----------


## No1ButPaul08

bump

----------


## eric_cartman

missed the show this week... was it any good?

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> missed the show this week... was it any good?



Has anyone been recodring these and posting? I miss many of Schiff's broadcast.

I'll email him to see if he can archive them, but I doubt he will. If some here has been archiving can you please share with us.

Thanx

----------


## NorwegianLibertarian

> Has anyone been recodring these and posting? I miss many of Schiff's broadcast.
> 
> I'll email him to see if he can archive them, but I doubt he will. If some here has been archiving can you please share with us.
> 
> Thanx


They are on his own website: http://www.europac.net/radioshow_archives.asp

----------


## amonasro

If you have iTunes you can download the podcast for free. I use my iPhone to get Peter's show and Freedom Watch every week.

----------


## eric_cartman

bump

----------


## hazek

Good show I'd say.

----------


## eric_cartman

bump

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Our Productivity...

SCHIFF: Outsourcing to India/China/Mexico... still counts towards US GDP

Working productivity: More jobs moved overseas or laid off people = More productivity under  Uncle Sugar numbers.

It's all a Government Propagandized Sham

----------


## eric_cartman

> Our Productivity...
> 
> SCHIFF: Outsourcing to India/China/Mexico... still counts towards US GDP
> 
> Working productivity: More jobs moved overseas or laid off people = More productivity under  Uncle Sugar numbers.
> 
> It's all a Government Propagandized Sham


ya... the guys on Patriot radio brought up the same point a few days ago.

in fact, what those guys said was that if a part for something (like a car) was built somewhere else (like mexico) for $50, and then it was imported into the US...  not only do they count that towards the GDP as if it was built in the US, but they also associate a higher price on the part also.  So if it cost $100 to built in the US, and $50 to build in Mexico... when the $50 Mexican part is imported, it shows up on the GDP numbers as if a $100 part was built in the US.

----------


## eric_cartman

late bumpp... sorry

----------


## No1ButPaul08

WTF late start then a re-run from last week.

----------


## Thrashertm

> WTF late start then a re-run from last week.


Schiff said on his vlog that he was doing a town hall meeting in CT and would be lucky to make it to the end of the show.

----------


## eric_cartman

bump

----------


## MRoCkEd

lol schiff doing his show from a blackberry

----------


## Thrashertm

> lol schiff doing his show from a blackberry


He's the $#@!ing man!

----------


## eric_cartman

bump

----------


## eric_cartman

bump for this week's show

----------


## Arklatex

donate to rand

http://www.randpaul2010.com/

http://randpaulgraphs.com/

----------


## No1ButPaul08

Best start ever.

"I need a phone.  $#@!"

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

"SCHIFF: I need a Phone $#@!! hello... hello..." lol

*1-888-678-9597*

----------


## Arklatex

Thought was pretty funny.  Hello?? Hello?

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

WOW Party in Milford, CT tomorrow night.

Damn, I've been there a half dozen times.

----------


## No1ButPaul08

going off on Bernanke being Person of the Year.  Good stuff

Good joke too about how he thought Obama was a shoo-in for the Heisman Trophy.

----------


## RSLudlum

How many drinks has Peter had??

----------


## MRoCkEd

> How many drinks has Peter had??


Thinking the same thing. lol

----------


## No1ButPaul08

2 week bump.  Peter isn't hosting tonight as he has a campaign appearance.  He might call in towards the end.  For those who haven't listened to last weeks show, I thought it was a very good show with some good questions from the callers.

----------


## No1ButPaul08

Peter is on!

----------


## Texan4Life

That is some funny $#@!... I'm just now listening to the 12-16 show. The archive version doesnt seem to have the "i need a phone" "$#@!" and "hello, hello?". I wish it did!

and yeah peter was buzzing really good it seemed like. lol

I would imagine it would been great to get trashed with schiff.

----------


## eric_cartman

sorry i haven't been around to bump this thread the last couple weeks... busy with family and holiday stuff.  glad to hear that peter was on tonight's show... i'll listen tomorrow when the archive is up

----------


## No1ButPaul08

bump

----------


## No1ButPaul08

Andrew Schiff starting the show but Peter should be joining in shortly.

----------


## eric_cartman

> Andrew Schiff starting the show but Peter should be joining in shortly.


awesome.... i normally don't like the show without peter

----------


## low preference guy

Schiff is in

----------


## eric_cartman

bump

----------


## Mister Grieves

Peter sounded tired tonight. 

Good show, tho.

----------


## eric_cartman

i tried to call into this show today, but i couldn't get through.  i kept trying right at the start of the show, but kept getting a busy signal.  hopefully i'll have better luck next week.

the question i wanted to ask schiff was: 
What is the best investment strategy to take during wartime?  So if you were betting on a war with Iran, what should you be invested in? and in the event of a WWIII, where the US, Europe and Israel get into a war with Russia, China and Iran, over control of the resources in the middle east and parts of Africa... and a lot of production in the world shifts to wartime production, what should you be invested in? 

And a second question if i had time: what's the best way to invest in Wheat and other agricultural commodities?

----------


## RonPaulwillWin

...........

----------


## eric_cartman

bump

----------


## eric_cartman

no schiff tonight 

guest host

----------


## No1ButPaul08

late bump Peter is doing the show

----------


## eric_cartman

> late bump Peter is doing the show


forgot about the show today... waiting for the podcast/youtube

----------


## eric_cartman

early bump.  i'm gonna miss the show tonight... enjoy everyone

----------


## No1ButPaul08

> early bump.  i'm gonna miss the show tonight... enjoy everyone


Peter has a campaign appearance at 7:30.  Not sure he's going to be doing the show.  At least the start anyway

----------


## MRoCkEd

Bump

----------


## eric_cartman

bump... hope peter's on tonight

here's an interview he did on monday
YouTube - Peter Schiff On FOX Business 02/08/2010 - Hedging Against The FED

----------


## No1ButPaul08

> bump... hope peter's on tonight


He should be on...he had a campaign appearance scheduled but it was cancelled due to the bad weather.

----------


## No1ButPaul08

bump

----------


## No1ButPaul08

Peter is on tonight

----------


## eric_cartman

wow... schiff said he reads every e-mail... i have a feeling he's gonna get a flood of e-mails tonight and tomorrow.  btw, anyone know his e-mail address?

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> wow... schiff said he reads every e-mail... i have a feeling he's gonna get a flood of e-mails tonight and tomorrow. btw, anyone know his e-mail address?


 
I hope he knows to exploit that Linda McMahon running against him as a Republican, donated to Rahm Emanuel's campaign, when he was a Congressman in IL.

----------


## eric_cartman

awesome show tonight... best one in a while.  schiff seems over his cold/cough and full of energy

----------


## keh10

Is peter going to be on tonight?

----------


## No1ButPaul08

bump..peter should be on tonight his campaign appearance got cancelled due to weather.

----------


## No1ButPaul08

Peter's regulatory disclaimer was classic

----------


## Arklatex

Here's the feed:

http://icecast3.hostingmembercenter....1/playlist.pls

I open it up with winamp

----------


## eric_cartman

missed the show... was obv watching canada beat russia in hockey.  looking forward to hearing the schiff when the show gets archived

----------


## RonPaulwillWin

Link didn't work for me

----------


## eric_cartman

bump

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Peter on a ROLL!

Someone has to call him and tell them to take the pollsters out to lunch & Dinner.

Rasmussen excluding Schiff from last months poll.

http://www.rasmussenreports.com/publ...ecticut_senate

Damn, do I have to go to CT and run Schiffs Marketing and Sales. Com'on Peter knows better than to sit by and let MSM/Pollster cater to the highest "Advertiser" of their special interest.

*Survey of 500 Likely Voters in CT*
*February 1, 2010* 
           Election 2010: Connecticut Senate Race  
           Rob Simmons (R)  
      35%  
        Richard Blumenthal (D)  
      54%  
        Some other candidate  
      4%  
        Not sure  
      7%  
             Election 2010: Connecticut Senate Race  
           Linda McMahon (R)  
      36%  
        Richard Blumenthal (D)  
      56%  
        Other  
      3%  
        Not sure  
      4%

----------


## eric_cartman

i missed the show tonight... was peter on or a guest host?

----------


## Thrashertm

As everyone knows, you can download the show here http://www.europac.net/radioshow_archives.asp . Usually it's posted by tonight or Friday.

----------


## No1ButPaul08

late bump Peter doing the show.

----------


## eric_cartman

bump

----------


## No1ButPaul08

> bump


let's hope Peter is on, he said he wasn't sure he was going to be busy in California

----------


## No1ButPaul08

yes Peter is on

----------


## eric_cartman

does anyone here know Peter's e-mail address? i've heard him say that he reads all his e-mails.

----------


## No1ButPaul08

> does anyone here know Peter's e-mail address? i've heard him say that he reads all his e-mails.


pschiff @ europac.net

----------


## eric_cartman

> pschiff @ europac.net


thanks

----------


## No1ButPaul08

bump, thinking Peter will be on again

----------


## No1ButPaul08

Peter is on

----------


## eric_cartman

bump

----------


## eric_cartman

bah... no peter schiff.  weak sauce

----------


## eric_cartman

bump.  hope the schiff will be on this week

----------


## psi2941

> bump.  hope the schiff will be on this week


he should be, his back from china,
this was posted on April 13,2010
YouTube - Schiff for Senate -- new video, modified challenge

----------


## No1ButPaul08

> bump.  hope the schiff will be on this week


Thinking no, at least at the beginning.  He has an RTC appearance at 7:30.  Probably depends on how much time they give him.

----------


## eric_cartman

bump

----------


## No1ButPaul08

Thinking Peter will be on tonight, possibly missing the start.  He has an RTC tonight but it's at 7

----------


## eric_cartman

bump

----------


## eric_cartman

good show today.... even though peter wasn't on... i thought andrew did a great job!

----------


## eric_cartman

bump.... cross fingers for peter on tonight... it's been a while.

i'm also interested to hear what his thoughts were on the 1000 point DOW drop last week... he hasn't really commented on that as far as i know

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> bump.... cross fingers for peter on tonight... it's been a while.
> 
> i'm also interested to hear what his thoughts were on the 1000 point DOW drop last week... he hasn't really commented on that as far as i know


 
Well 25 minutes is better thn nothing...

yeah the big FRAUD GAME of these Governments and central Banks... talk about conspiracy, fraud, racketeering.

Obama calling Merkel... BOOM a ~$1 TRILLION  BAILOUT

Obama called Spain's president today... on austerity plan and FEDERAL RESERVE NOTES... all they need.  BTW, Spain is forcing government workers to retire... GET THIS: $5K goodbye bonus and their $60K a year retirement for workers at age 40, yes 40 and older!

Toronto BlueJays Baseball games cancelled because of the G20 Meeting to conjure-up new world counterfieting by the governments... kicked the MLB baseball teams out so the G20 can have a secure city.

California ready to blowup... Schwarenugget has big press conference on Friday 5/14

Greece

----------


## eric_cartman

bump

----------


## eric_cartman

wtf... no schiff again? this show is BS now

----------


## eric_cartman

bump

----------


## eric_cartman

bump

----------


## No1ButPaul08

bump

----------


## Thrashertm

I called in. I asked a question asking which event would signal Americans that it's time to get the hell out of the US and move to Asia.

My company http://www.pathtoasia.com helps Americans move to Asia. Sign up for a free consultation.

----------


## RonPaulwillWin

^^ Great question and nice idea for a website!

http://www.libertyplanet.com/z_files...06-02-2010.mp3


EDIT: I'm so pissed I can't be a euro customer right now.

----------


## eric_cartman

bump

----------


## Thrashertm

> ^^ Great question and nice idea for a website!
> 
> http://www.libertyplanet.com/z_files...06-02-2010.mp3
> 
> 
> EDIT: I'm so pissed I can't be a euro customer right now.


Thanks!

----------


## RonPaulwillWin

Today, it's peter again 

http://www.libertyplanet.com/z_files...06-09-2010.mp3

----------


## eric_cartman

> Today, it's peter again 
> 
> http://www.libertyplanet.com/z_files...06-09-2010.mp3


thanks for the early link

----------


## eric_cartman

bump

----------


## RonPaulwillWin

noooo liberty planet is offline tonight? Anybody else have another link?

----------


## eric_cartman

early bump in case i forget later

----------


## Thrashertm

I'm really looking forward to today's show now the PS is on the CT ballot.

----------


## eric_cartman

bump

----------


## Shinerxx

Peter is on again

----------


## Thrashertm

As Nelson said - I "expect that every man will do his duty" and donate to Peter Schiff!

----------


## No1ButPaul08

on fire

----------


## RonPaulwillWin

anybody have a link? its not on liberty planet.

----------


## low preference guy

http://www.libertyplanet.com/files/w...06-23-2010.mp3

----------


## RonPaulwillWin

you da man! Gonna have some cold beers

----------


## Wolverine302

quality sucks.

----------


## tmosley

> quality sucks.


Better than waiting a month.  I generally don't get to listen to it live.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

BUMP for the Archives:  http://www.europac.net/media/radio_home

*Next Wednesday, September 29th will probably be Peter's last Wall Street UNSPUN... after 6 years.* 


Peter will be doing a new daily Peter Schiff Show... everyday from 6-8pm daily, M-F (10 hours per week)

New independent Website coming... Peter is growing this to make this national syndication across many markets... Call-In show with guess'

----------


## RonPaulwillWin

Lieberman's going down!!!

----------


## No1ButPaul08

final show bump

----------

